# Hymer info needed



## 88927

Hi all.
I have just found this site and find it to be really informative so, I am just about to purchase a 1989 Hymer 660 and wondered if anyone had any comments regarding this van? This will be our first Hymer so I guess it means learning all over again as they do appear to be a law unto themselves. Any help or advice gratefully received.
Many thanks to all and happy roaming.
Keith


----------



## 88962

Hi Keith and welcome. We have Hymer but it's a Camp Swing 544 so can't help you with the 660. Our first MH so no experience of others, but really like what we've got. I'm sure you'll love yours too.
There are plenty of Hymer owner on this site and always someone who can help with anything you want to know. I'm sure they'll join you soon.
Happy hymering


----------



## Drummer

I'm back on the site after a long break. (went to a show & got all keyed up again!)  
I shall be watching this thread, as I'm very much of a mind to do what you already done!
I fancy a pre 1992/3 550 or 660 as they were handbuilt in those days, I don't have any money(!) & if your going to motorhome, an A class seems to make so much sense to me.
I too will gather the info you will get ( & believe me, you'll get it) as this a the best site of all the "gypsy sites".
Can I wish you every success with you new van & keep on grinning! :lol:


----------



## 89905

Hello Kands,
We are now on our second classic Hymermobil first a S555 now a S670 built on a mercedes 410d .
both are built like a tank with loads of character.
the only problem we have had with both is a water leak from a water junction both in my opinion are coursed by frost damage before our ownership.(problem now solved)
fantastic motorhomes for all year use .
all the best 
Twodogs


----------



## 89202

Hi,

with what engine are powered the Hymer 660 , maybe Mercedes-Benz or on SEVEL chassis ?

ciao,

leduc


----------



## 88966

Hello kands,
I did try to reply yesterday but kept getting ejected by the site - let us hope that is behind us.
Welcome to the site and to the ranks of Hymer owners. I have had a 1991 B644 and now have a 1996 B694 and am very happy!
The 660 was, I believe a Merc engined, upmarket version. I had friends with one and they liked it generally. It had a slightly agricultural sounding engine I seem to remember. I think it also had rather silly shelves under the wall cupboards off which everything fell when travelling. Overall it was a very nice and comfortable 'van.
BillD


----------



## Drummer

leduc, just to confirm, the S660 was Merc. The same layout in a Fiat was B644. Both could have the opition of a rear bed or rear lounge.
To every one interested in Hymer layouts. I got my info from
www.dmiuk.com/hymer/hymerlayouts.html.
I have never bought from these people but on every visit they were very helpful & considerate. They seem to big contacts in Germany & usually have some good older models.
Hope this helps :lol:


----------



## 88927

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
OK all, so we went, we saw, and I drove it home!!!!
Yes it is a wonderful machine, Mercedes engine directly imported from a combine harvester, but with the auto box it drives like a dream. Being LHD was a little awkward for the first few miles, but I found the other oncoming drivers very accommodating as they headed for the banks and verges when they saw me coming round a corner, but I soon mastered it and now realise that if you think your left wheels are about a foot over the pavement then you are in about the right position on the road.
Has anyone had water leaking into the "boot" area, and if so do you know where it comes from??? Also is the exhaust a Hymer or Merc product? Ours lasted the 150 mile trip home then decided to go AWOL...
Still we all need our hobbies eh??
Thanks for all the input so far, I'll keep you posted on progress with the new toy.
Keith


----------



## Drummer

Well done Kands, absolutely delighted for you, long may you enjoy it!


----------



## 89905

welcome to the land of classic hymers
it a 310D or a 410D ?
the exhaust is a mercedes part .
the leak will be from the water joints at the rear under the bed I had the same problem on both of my hymers I think it was caused by frost damage.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the good wishes from Drummer and twodogs. 
I believe the base is a Merc 410, or so it says on the original service book, so I hope the exhaust part will be easy. We are waiting for a quote to have the boot floor replaced with a new shiny one so hopefully that will be an end to that problem. I will check/replace the hosing and connectors around the tank so it shouldn't leak again. I am going to install a carpet over the wood lookalike vinyl flooring in the coach to make it a little more cosy and modern, and if I remember I will take some before and after pictures for the album .
I'll keep you all posted as the updating/repairing progresses.
Thanks again guys
Happy camping......
Keith


----------



## 93643

hi kands, we have a hymer camp 65 which we adore, we had a the problem as twodogs had, ours was caused by cheap plasic clips on the three way connecter( where hosepipes joins ) under fixed rear bed. i have replaced these with metal jubilee clips.. no more leaks. hope this helps

matt & jackie


----------



## 93902

Hi Kands
We have a 1993 S555 which is Merc based. I'm very happy with it. The Merc is a real workhorse which will do starship milage.

The heater in mine is poor, the fridge wont work on mains (fixing this week) and the hot water boiler clonks if left on for a long time when you are not using water. But hey. these are not Hymer parts and its 12 years old.
The build quality is what they are all about and they have that in spades.

I get 25mpg on the 310 chassis. The 410's have twin rear wheels and are a bit lower geared. Does yours have the diff lock? You can set off smiling when all the front wheel drives are struggling to "pull" themselves out of a wet field!!
All the best Phil


----------



## 88927

Hi Phil
I don't yet know what mpg I get as it is still burning the oil that came with it (guess I need to find the fuel filler before it is too late lol). I also don't know if it has diff lock, only used to these things on 4x4's, where do I find it? Is there some indication somewhere?
Thanks for all the valuable feedback from you all, it really is appreciated. I haven't been out to the Hymer yesterday or today cos I've had to work, which really annoys me, but I'll get at it again soon.
Keith


----------



## 89905

hello Keith
the diff lock leaver if fitted will be next to the hand brake a pull out thing .
the diff lock light on the dash will only come on when the diff lock is engaged.
hope it helps 
Twodogs


----------



## Drummer

Question.
What are these 534/555 like on hills? I think most of those in the '89/93 age group would not be turbo diesels & anyone have any direct comparsions (yes drummer, I've had both) between this & the 660 range.
Ta in advance.


----------



## 93902

Hills? Mine goes down 'em easy
Phil


----------



## Drummer

Phild said:


> Hills? Mine goes down 'em easy
> Phil


I should have been a _little_ more specific :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Drummer this is my observations.
having had a S555 and now a S670 they drive the same slow and lumpy.
the S555 on a 310d base jumped all over the road until airride was fitted.
the S670 on a 410d base don't need airride as it has stiffer suspension.
I cruise at 55 / 60 until you hit a hill then theres loads of use of gears.
the plus side is the beast with good servicing will go on forever.
with loads of character
Twodogs


----------



## 89905

that last post was me Twodogs I forgot to sign in .
doe!!!


----------



## 93902

Hi Drummer,
I stick to 55 for the fuel savings and a quieter drive. Steep hills is second gear and let it wind its way up at 20-25mph. Go for third and you'll be wishing you had'nt. However 4th & 5th ok for any motorway hill
Phil


----------



## 88927

Hi twodogs.
Went to check for little pull up thingy, not fitted so I guess I don't have difflock. I also discovered that I don't have a starting up engine either so what I do have is another problem to solve.......
Thanks
Keith


----------



## JustRadio

Ha! Brilliant, at last I've found out that "S" = Mercedes, thank you people! I have a little VW Westfalia, (bought from DMIUK), and am thinking of upgrading to a Hymer this year to go extended walkabout.

Money is always an issue, but I thought I'd go for an elderley Mercedes Hymer of late 80's early 90's vintage because I want to make a few specialist alternations without ruining its resale too much! Start cheaper then there's less to lose.

Are there any particular failings to look for?

I think an S6?? - S7?? is the kind of thing. I want to (A) make a desk area aft for computer and files, as well as maybe keeping a single berth there. Also I want (B) to create a dachshund friendly area under that seat where I can bang-up the animal if I want to, and also maybe make it accessible from an outside locker, so a damp and mucky little person can go there for an hour before being allowed forward. Also, because I come from a boating background, (C) I'd like to put a refleks diesel or solid fuel heater in there, and (D) if it doesn't have one a decent oven. I like eating.

I'd like to be able to tow as well, though speed is not an issue, so long as I can stumble along motorways at 50 that'll do nicely. I intend to be out of the rat race so I will no longer care, but tugging ability will count.

I am 60 and unfortunately single again, so I think it's time to re-evaluate lifes aims and ambitions. Revisit the scenes of my misspent youth and become a layabout for a bit. Not forever, just for a little while.

All advice opinions and abuse welcome!


----------



## 89905

Hello neverrememberit,
If you go for a classic hymer look for one built on a mercedes 410D as theres a bigger chassis loading .
I like your livabourd idea with the solid fual stove stove you may find it a bit hot as the hymers are warm to start with .
one of them "dickinson" boat stoves look nice you can have hot water off them as well.
a colarfier off the engine would be nice loads of hot water .
all the hymer layouts are on the deepcar website.
nice plan all the best
Twodogs


----------



## JustRadio

I have a retired RNLI lifeboat and she has a Refleks diesel heater, it's a very dry heat and nice to sit by, more character than a blown air system. I also used to have a strange camper built on a Bedford truck chassis to go overland to China, and I put a Morso Squirrel stove in her. There is nothing quite like being in a blizzard in Braemar in deep mid winter sitting before an open log fire. I do like to travel when others don't, summers are better spent at sea if possible. I like quiet out of season places, a bit run down and not too self conscious.

She, (or are campers "it"), also had a calorifier and it was fantastic, though I think one can go too far putting expensive systems into vehicles that already have something that does the job, nice though the idea is. I don't know why it's not done more, probably the propane things are a much cheaper option. Boats seem to go on getting more valuable, at least in pound terms even if the money's not worth as much.

I've taken on board your advice to choose a 410D. I think I probably do need to tow a Smart car or something, so many car parks are unfriendly to tall vehicles. 

By the way I have always liked the Dickinson stoves too, and I had a big MFV that had something called a "Perkins Galleypak", which was a stainless steel Aga type, like a Dickinson but an injection fan assisted burner that did the hot water, wet central heating and the cooking. The problem with Dickinson and Sigmar cookers is that like my Refleks heater they take a long time to get up to temperature, which is fine in mid-winter, but less acceptable on a hot summers day, but beautiful kit none the less.

Also Kuranda sell the Wallas oven, which is fan assisted diesel, not the character of Dickinson but a really good option for keeping propane off a vehicle.


----------



## JustRadio

Now THIS would do very nicely. The layout seems a little unusual but would adapt well to what I have in mind. All in all it looks the right vehicle and the right price in the wrong place and two months too soon.

Apart from that it's perfect!!!!!!!!

http://caravan.2dehands.nl/markt/ca...html?vanillaq=mercedes 220 d&q=mercedes 220 d


----------



## Drummer

Now that is NICE! 8)


----------



## 89905

hello
S700 biggest and best of the time I think.
Twodogs


----------

